
Yellow Water, Dirty Air, Power Outages: Venezuela Hits a New Low - randomname2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-18/yellow-water-dirty-air-power-outages-venezuela-hits-a-new-low
======
totoroisalive
If you think socialism is cool and awesome just poorly implemented, come to
Venezuela and live here a year and hopefully you will hate Chavez/Maduro and
his death legacy.

If want to read more about go to
[http://www.caracaschronicles.com/](http://www.caracaschronicles.com/)

~~~
collyw
The Scandinavian version seems to work a bit better. Maybe it is just an
implementation problem.

~~~
wrong_variable
Maybe Venezuela is the MySpace to Norway's Facebook :)

------
coldcode
They still have a enormous amount of oil in the ground but not the government
to use it wisely. Despite the disaster the country is with the resources in
the ground it is still possible to turn the country around, but clearly not
with the present leadership. Sadly South America doesn't have a good track
record with coups actually improving things.

~~~
emodendroket
Is there somewhere where military coups do have a good track record?

~~~
totoroisalive
Does the world war II counts?

~~~
monknomo
I think a coup is necessarily internal. Wars aren't generally considered coups

------
Kinnard
I thought this might be about Flint, Michigan when I began reading the title.

------
nikolay
Yeah, Venezuela is the new target of the media that brown-noses with
Washington...

~~~
Jtsummers
How is Venezuela a new media target? They've been in the US news media rather
frequently since at least 2005 or so (when I first noticed an uptick in
Venezuela specific coverage, from primarily US-mainstream sources at that time
like CNN).

~~~
diego_moita
Latin-American left-wing are exactly like North-American right-wing: all
inconvenient facts or reality are mainstream media fault.

~~~
nikolay
Well, before you being wasting "paper" bashing other countries, look into your
backyard first!

